

Merry Christmas, HN  - madisonmay

For all the east coast readers out there.
======
felipellrocha
Merry Christmas to everyone out there!

------
dccoolgai
Thanks, bud. You too.

------
__xtrimsky
Merry Christmas to you too :)

------
nobullet
Thank you. You too.

------
grinch111
ppffffffttt

How does this even add to the HN comunity? Flagged. Twice.

I'm going back to Whoville, to hell with Silicon Valley.

------
davidcollantes
Happy Festivus!

------
MitulP91
Merry Christmas everyone!

------
namecast
Merry Christmas everyone!

------
richo
Merry Christmas, all.

------
slenk
Thanks! You too sir!

------
BorisMelnik
merry christmas HN

------
bichiliad
Hey, you too man.

------
grimmdude
Merry Christmas!

------
austengary
Merry Christmas all

------
xarball
NO.

